# Introducing Kopper



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Took me nearly 4 hours to make the 90 mile drive to the breeder's through all the snow and ice in Dallas and then another 4 hours back, but we're finally home. I only took a couple of photos tonight; will take some better ones tomorrow. Meet Kopper. Kopper is from mostly DDR lines but has a little West and a little Czech. Lots of Haus Irises and Grafentals in his pedigree, which I also plan to post soon.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

awww he's adorable!!!!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Kopper is a great looking puppy! I love the name. 
Yeah, the ice has been fun. I think I have spent more time on the roads getting to and from work over the last couple of days than I have actually spent at work.  Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

He's adorable, congratulations!


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta ask, what's in his ear?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DressageGuy4225 said:


> Gotta ask, what's in his ear?


It's the ink from his ID tattoo. A lot of breeders tattoo puppies' ears as a form of permanent identification.


Crashed out next to me on the couch. . .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

O.M.G. he is just too stinkin cute!!!! Now i have this urge to go watch Fox and The Hound.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations on Kopper he is absolutely adorable! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

So adorable...can't wait to hear stories!!


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

What a cute puppy! I'm sure Cash would be proud of Kopper. I was going to ask about the green stuff also, I take it most of it goes away over time?


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

awww such an adorable puppy, you must be over the moon.....


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!!!! He's finally here! Kopper is adorable :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Adorable!! Welcome Kopper to your new home!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LijhaPup said:


> What a cute puppy! I'm sure Cash would be proud of Kopper. I was going to ask about the green stuff also, I take it most of it goes away over time?


It'll all go away over time except for a very faint ID number in his ear.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Already up at 5 am? Must be a new puppy in the house! He's so adorable, I'm very happy and excited for you. I wish you a long happy life with Kopper-- looks like he's making himself right at home


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The long wait is over) He is sooooooooo cute! I'm sure he will give you many years of joy and of course we have to hear of all his antics)


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze him! How precious!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Kopper is so handsome. Enjoy him.


----------



## Sable GSD (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats he is super cute.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable! :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stosh said:


> Already up at 5 am? Must be a new puppy in the house! He's so adorable, I'm very happy and excited for you. I wish you a long happy life with Kopper-- looks like he's making himself right at home


Yeah, I can't really complain though. We went to bed at 11, he screamed until about midnight, then he woke up at 5. Took him out and he did his business. 

Right now he's screaming like I'm skinning him alive because I put him in his x-pen with a bunch of toys and am ignoring him. He's very upset about the ignoring part, even though he can see Rocky and I are right here.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cute little puppy boy - and it's good to know his lungs are in full working order


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:congratulations: on the puppy! He's adorable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

congrats on finally having Kopper home!! He is making himself right at home too!
Love his coloring, his name fits :wub:


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!! He is precious!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Very cute... Enjoy the screaming, it goes on and on and on and on and on...... Chewy has been home since Sunday and he still does it occasionally in the night.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh how did I miss this thread? He's adorable! Hopefully he has settled in my now and the screaming has stopped!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Oh my gosh how did I miss this thread? He's adorable! Hopefully he has settled in my now and the screaming has stopped!


It's weird-- at night he goes into his crate and settles in quite happily. He sleeps through the night with no problems. During the day, though, he still screams like mad whenever I have to put him in there. Very strange.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, he's adorable! Halo screamed during the day when I'd put her down for a nap. When the house is dark and quiet and everyone is settled into the room to sleep it was different, but during the day she knew if we were there in another room without her and she did NOT like that! 

I'd cover the crate so she couldn't see out, and close the bedroom door so she couldn't see or hear us. We have stereo speakers throughout the house, and having the radio on helped drown out activity in the rest of the house, which helped too. I think they just want to be with us if they think something interesting is going on.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What an adorable little guy! I would not be able to keep my hands off of him. Constant hugging! I love his name, too.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Congratulations, he's adorable! Halo screamed during the day when I'd put her down for a nap. When the house is dark and quiet and everyone is settled into the room to sleep it was different, but during the day she knew if we were there in another room without her and she did NOT like that!
> 
> I'd cover the crate so she couldn't see out, and close the bedroom door so she couldn't see or hear us. We have stereo speakers throughout the house, and having the radio on helped drown out activity in the rest of the house, which helped too. I think they just want to be with us if they think something interesting is going on.


What SHE said. 

Cute pup, hope to see frequent pictures !


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'd cover the crate so she couldn't see out, and close the bedroom door so she couldn't see or hear us. We have stereo speakers throughout the house, and having the radio on helped drown out activity in the rest of the house, which helped too. I think they just want to be with us if they think something interesting is going on.


Might have to try that. I've been putting him in an ex-pen in the living room during the day so he won't feel isolated. He screams for half an hour or so and then falls asleep. Wish we could go past the screaming straight to the falling asleep part. :help:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Emoore said:


> Wish we could go past the screaming straight to the falling asleep part. :help:


:rofl: I think isolating her actually helped during the day. If we were around and she knew it she wanted to be part of everything, hence the hissy fit. No point in doing that if she didn't know if we were home to hear it or not, so she settled faster. 

If I'm working on something with one of the dogs I do the same thing - crate the other one in the bedroom and close the door. I can turn off the speakers in the room I'm working in, but the music drowns us out for the dog who is put away. 

Halo would scream if my hubby put her to bed while I was still in the bathroom brushing my teeth. Once we were all together in the same room with her and the lights were out, she was usually fine.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I hope you folks don't mind me reviving this old thread from the day I brought Kopper home 11 years, 1 month, and 3 days ago. It's a way of coming full circle. He was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma this weekend. 

Things had been really hectic around the house. I was fostering a new baby Kitten and Kopper was sneaking more of the kitten food than he probably should have. I had to change his brand of digestive enzymes due to supply issues. So when he started acting lethargic, refusing food, and panting heavily I figured we were in for another round of digestive issues. I took him to the ER vet fully expecting some prescription food and hefty bill. Instead the vet told me his spleen had ruptured and I had about 10 minutes to decide if I wanted to remove the spleen and extend his life by a few months (maybe?), or let him go right now. 

Kopper's dad and I are divorced but we get along well and he helps with his expenses, so I called him and told him what was going on. He wanted to see Kopper again, and so did his wife and kids. He said he would pay for he surgery. So we went ahead with it. She found numerous tumors on his liver and the prognosis is grim. To be honest I'm not sure we made the right decision, but my ex and his stepkids came today and spent time with him and loved on him.

He's back home now and living on borrowed time. The vet says, optimistically, maybe 2 months. I am cried out and exhausted. We're gonna love on him and spoil him and set up an at-home euthanasia which will hopefully be calm and relaxing for him.

Here he is this morning, wearing one of my camisoles to protect his incision. He's strong enough to wear pink.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this. I suspected it was not good news when I saw that you’d updated this thread. I hope you have some quality time left with him.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

What a sweet guy I am so very sorry So nice that everyone is coming to visit him He is very loved The time goes by too fast


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry! 😥 Hemangio is so horrible! 😥😥

Poor old man...


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry to hear this, I’m sure he’ll enjoy all the spoiling and attention. What I’ve heard and read about hemangio sound absolutely terrible for the pet and the owner.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Thoughts and best wishes to you and Kopper. 💜


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, I hate to hear this. I remember reading your posts when I joined in 2011 with my Tessa. We lost her last year, I know how hard this is. Peace be with you, Kopper and your family.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

That is just terrible news, so hard when events like this happen out of the blue. Hugs to you and your family, and Kopper.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It is horrible. One day everything is fine. The next day you have anywhere from a few minutes to maybe a couple of months with your best friend. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------

